
Understanding GNU Screen's captions - lizdenys
https://blog.lizdenys.com/2016/05/11/understanding-gnu-screens-captions-2/
======
achernya
I ran a nearly identical screen theme for a long time, before switching to
byobu. Nice to see this broken down, screen's format strings are quite dense.

